# Chukars Like Anti-freeze



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Meet Chuk, my backyard Chukar.










Chuk is a weirdo. He likes to sip antifreeze that leaks from my neighbor's van. And he's been known to dig up the asphalt and eat that stuff too.










Not unusual though for birds in an oil & gas town like Evingston, Wyoming.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good stuff Goob. I think I read somewhere chukars tend to be on the psyco side of wildlife anyway, so Chuk might not be too weird! Although as I recall they do have S&M tendencies for sure! I have definately been on the receiving end of severe pain AND humiliation due to Chuk's family members on various hunts! ;-)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It is my understanding that antifreeze is toxic to most creatures. I have read where it is the most common cause of poisoning of dogs and cats in the United States. Maybe a word to your neighbor might help or maybe just a bucket of water to wash the stuff away could save the life of Mr. Chuk or some unsuspecting pet. (probably to late for your friendly neighborhood chuk...hope not)


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> It is my understanding that antifreeze is toxic to most creatures. I have read where it is the most common cause of poisoning of dogs and cats in the United States. Maybe a word to your neighbor might help or maybe just a bucket of water to wash the stuff away could save the life of Mr. Chuk or some unsuspecting pet. (probably to late for your friendly neighborhood chuk...hope not)


+1, had my dog get some antifreeze and watched a slow painful death. Not sure what effects will have on Mr Chuck though keep us posted.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I only seen Chuk once. 

I have a feeling my neighbor, Ted Kaczynski, ate him, feathers and all.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One problem with Anti-freeze its that its sweet tasting, so animals keep lapping it up.


-DallanC


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I only seen Chuk once.


That says it all...RIP Chuk!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I was watching a show on Animal Planet where the macaws in the Amazon would eat fruit that wasn't ripe yet and was actually toxic. After eating the fruit they would eat clay because the mineral deposits in the clay would counteract the effects of the fruit toxins. Maybe Chuk eats asphalt as an antidote for drinking the antifreeze? Just a thought.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure if this is true but I remember hearing that they now put a bitter-tasting agent in antifreeze to help keep cats and dogs from licking it up. Hope that's a fact!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That is a chubby little chuckar Goob! That has to be fun to see things like that in your neighborhood. We have quail, but they are few and far between anymore



pheaz said:


> +1, had my dog get some antifreeze and watched a slow painful death. Not sure what effects will have on Mr Chuck though keep us posted.


I had the same thing happen to a cat when I was little. The neighbor didnt like cats coming into her yard to chase the birds that she fed, so she put out a bowl of antifreeze and let them drink.

Long story short, that was the most painful / slow death I could have imagined an animal to ever suffer.

On a side note- there are manufacturers that have product on the market that are safe for animals http://www.sierraantifreeze.com/benefit.html


----------

